# Rusting Inside



## pat (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have just set up my fresh water tank. Inside the cover/canopy, there are some iron fixtures. It is because the air bubbles from the air pump raise and burst, so, that part of canopy is always wet, and make the iron fixtures rust. The worst thing is the water will then drop back into the tank.

I would like to know can I paint the iron fixtures?

Thank you in advance.
Pat


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

If it's not something that is submerged...clean it up with a wire brush, paint it with a good quality rust paint, let dry completely and then re install.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

you can get rust paint in a spray can pretty cheap at your local hardware store/Crappy Tire. should do the trick.


----------



## pat (Oct 7, 2008)

I just concern about safety. Will the paint contains something that is harmful to the fish? Should I buy oil base instead of water base?
Remeber that water will gather together and drop back into the tank.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i'm kind of guessing here, but seeing as rust paint is specifically for rusted things (moisture + air = rust) that the paint wont leech. i'm thinking that since it's paint designed to deal with moisture it wont leech. i could be wrong though. wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a few screws that rusted so I just put some aquarium sealent on them and that fixed the problem. That way if I have to get at them in the future I can just peel it off.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

My vote would go with the rust paint, but the using aquarium sealant is a great idea.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Rust paint and aquarium sealant need to cure before being put back on the tank. Neither will leach anything once cured.

W


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Put a glass lid on the tank & it will solve all those problems.


----------

